# 사랑할수있을까?



## neouniverse

What does "사랑할수있을까?" mean?
It's an Outsider song and I really like it,
so I was wondering what the title was.
I know that "사랑" is love but 
I don't know the rest.
Please help me


----------



## rienn

It means "Can (I) love you?"

Perhaps someone more fluent could help you better


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

More like "Can I fall in love?" but can also mean "Can (someone else) fall in love?" depending on context.


----------



## neouniverse

Thank you very much


----------

